

Hedy Lamarr the Inventor - zenzo
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/07/25/hedy-lamarr-the-inventor/

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368176>

~~~
zenzo
Totally missed it. Thanks!

